# Quatermass and the Pit (1967)



## Foxbat (Jul 30, 2005)

Please stick your thoughts on _Quatermass & The Pit_ here


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, here’s my thoughts (in no logical order whatsoever):



Of  all the incarnations of Bernard Quatermass, I think Andrew Keir is my favourite. He leads a competent cast in, what I think,  is a high quality work from the low-budget Hammer stable. Written by Nigel Kneale – how could it be anything else? Not only the creator of Quatermass, he is also a master at combining various elements in a very Lovecraftian way. Take –  for example – Hob’s End and its very peculiar past, the ancient creatures that enslaved Mankind 5 million years ago, the mental resonance that still exists within our brains – which leads, ultimately to animalistic frenzy. 

It also spreads before us the knowledge that we were never in control of our own destiny – that we were here to serve a master – but not the one we thought.

This movie also seems reminiscent to  me of the end of Ray Bradbury’s Martian Chronicles when the young boy asks his father where the Martians are…. I would guess that the influences for this film are many and varied.

I love this movie. I just hope the idiots in Hollywood  don’t ever  remake it because it belongs in its own time and it’s fine just the way it is.


For anybody that’s interested _The Stone Tape_ (a TV play from the 70s) By Nigel Kneale is worth a view if you liked this one. The special effects are terrible but it’s another of his tales of ancient evil.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 5, 2005)

Foxbat I agree I loved the Quatermass, A classic that still holds its own today and is still as watchable as ever! 
However the way things are going I will bet money on Hollywood doing a remake of this film! It seems alot of directors are simply running out of ideas these days....


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 5, 2005)

Unfortunately you may be right. Dear old Bernard is an (as yet) untapped source. If you like Quatermass, you should check out the older fifties stuff that's available on DVD. It's pretty dated but still very entertaining


----------



## Wolfeborn (Aug 18, 2005)

The pitt is an exceptional scifi b movie, I love it and have tio agree this outing is probably the best of all, have seen most of the others too, but this one has a lot more suspense and intrigue than the others, thres more twists to the plot, with the whole mystery solving portion of the film, the alins/monsters are a little dodgy, but for the time it was made the overall sfx are great.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 20, 2015)

They showed *Quatermass and the Pit *in the UK this afternoon on the Horror channel.

Thoroughly enjoyed it. It brought back some fond memories.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 20, 2015)

Based on actual events... a shaky handcam version is slated... the ants are not impressed.... * )
Fine movie.*****


----------



## Vince W (Dec 21, 2015)

I love Quatermass. The Pit is a great film. I would desperately love to see the missing episodes of The Quatermass Experiment.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 21, 2015)

Vince W said:


> I love Quatermass. The Pit is a great film. I would desperately love to see the missing episodes of The Quatermass Experiment.



Me too, Vince. There was something about black and white TV that added to the tension and fear that I experienced when it was aired.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 21, 2015)

mosaix said:


> Me too, Vince. There was something about black and white TV that added to the tension and fear that I experienced when it was aired.



I wasn't around for the original airing, but BBC has lost a lot of truly great works. It's a shame.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 21, 2015)

Vince W said:


> I wasn't around for the original airing, but BBC has lost a lot of truly great works. It's a shame.



Looking back at the original 'special effects' the seem a little mundane but, strangely, even now they almost bring back the same emotions as they did then. Nostalgia, I suppose.

I wonder if there's anyone out there with an original copy of the missing episodes in their attic? I suppose it would have to be actual film or some such because there were no PVRs in those days.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxbat said:


> Unfortunately you may be right. Dear old Bernard is an (as yet) untapped source. If you like Quatermass, you should check out the older fifties stuff that's available on DVD. It's pretty dated but still very entertaining



I have the 1958 serials with Andrew Morrell  as Quatermass.   One of best science fiction television dramas of all time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 22, 2015)

Vince W said:


> I love Quatermass. The Pit is a great film. I would desperately love to see the missing episodes of The Quatermass Experiment.



The 1967 The film is a classic . Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be available here in the states.


----------



## willwallace (Dec 22, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> The 1967 The film is a classic . Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be available here in the states.


I picked up a dvd copy through Amazon or Ebay a couple years ago, can't recall which one. Got it for around $20 or so. Great flick.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 1, 2016)

willwallace said:


> I picked up a dvd copy through Amazon or Ebay a couple years ago, can't recall which one. Got it for around $20 or so. Great flick.



Ive never seen in any store.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 11, 2016)

They did plan to rake this one in the 90's even had a script but it nave materialized.


----------

